# Sat. Nav. or no Sat. Nav.



## erneboy

It has been suggested that many members do not use Sat. Nav. This surprised me so I thought I would ask, Alan.

Edit: 9 views and only 3 votes. Please vote , it is not hard to do and it only takes a second.


----------



## Grizzly

Yes, as navigator I always use the satnav ( TT700). I do however always check with the map even if the co-ordinates come from a reliable source. I also keep the maps handy throughout the journey and keep an eye on where we are.

G


----------



## cabby

we always still carry maps just in case.

cabby


----------



## duxdeluxe

Grizzly said:


> Yes, as navigator I always use the satnav ( TT700). I do however always check with the map even if the co-ordinates come from a reliable source. I also keep the maps handy throughout the journey and keep an eye on where we are.
> 
> G


I'm with Grizzly on this one - we do exactly that. It is vital to use the satnav with a healthy degree of suspicion in any vehicle, especially in your pride and joy, unless you really do enjoy reversing a mile, back up a hill, on a very muddy single track road in a Fiat X250..... having found that there is an unpassable ford (river, that is) in the way.

Maps still play a large part of the DuxDeluxe route planning......


----------



## DustyR

*Sat Nav*

Have got Sat Nav and sometimes have it switched on but do not usually follow the instructions as routes are not always appropriate for MH's


----------



## tattytony

I use the sat nav but don't really trust her, so swmbo has the maps to hand just incase I need another route :lol: 

Means I took the wrong turn :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100

stopped using our navman n60i ast they charge nearly £80 for updated already out of date maps grrrrrrrr.
only use my phone now, google navigation is the dogs danglies.


----------



## carol

erneboy said:


> It has been suggested that many members do not use Sat. Nav. This surprised me so I thought I would ask, Alan.
> 
> Edit: 9 views and only 3 votes. Please vote , it is not hard to do and it only takes a second.


I wouldn't be without it at all, when it didn't work once whilst in France, we almost gave up and came home, we had had such a huge problem finding the aires, but this was in 2004, and things and signs have improved, but we find it invaluable....

To me a necessity to driving in France.

Carol


----------



## Marilyn

We have learnt from experience always to plan our route with a map first and keep it handy on the journey because the SatNav sometimes doesn't get it right.

She does nag a bit too if we don't do exactly as she says :lol: so sometimes we switch her off!


----------



## Rapide561

*Maps*

Maps only for me and a look on Google aerial view so I can see where I am hoping to go.

The number of times I have heard "well our Satnav brought us this way".

I also love stories of "ooooh our satnav lost the signal and we were in a right pickle."

Part of the fun for a trip for me is planning where to go....and if I can't find that place, a strange thing happens. I wind down the window and speak to someone.

About ten years ago I went to Lido di Jesolo for the first time and had no idea where the particular hotel was. I headed for the centew, stopped a passer by and invited him, and his dog on to the coach to direct us! Exactly the same in the past when trying to find the Novotel in The Hague.

My motorhome came with sat nav as standard - and a reverse monitor. I would have preferred to have had the motorhome without these extras and thus not paid for two things I do not use.

Russell


----------



## GerryD

Sat Navs, yup. Have a Garmin 1490T on my side of the windscreen, TT930T on SWMBO's side. Garmin GPSV for the bike, Garmin GPS60 for walking and a Garmin M5 PDA/Sat Nav for emergencies.
Oh, and a couple of spare Garmin units at home in case anything goes wrong.
Sorry, just remembered, an old Advent unit that still works, and a Belkin bluetooth receiver for the laptops.
Gerry


----------



## neilbes

having found my way, all by myself to the channel tunnel

sitting in the back of the van on the train,on the start of a 2 week trip taking in France Belgium Holland and Germany.

I say "where are the map books love, I will start checking the route"

she says" oh they are on the coffee table at home"


Tom Tom saved us, and did us proud ,1 blip on a new section of road in Holland in 2 weeks constant use..


----------



## spykal

Hi Erneboy

I have answered yes to the Poll question but I think your question came about because I suggested in another thread that we still need, if possible, an address for any campsites entered into the MHF database and if the address was not known then add a road number and description of how to find it.

So seeing that the vast majority seem to have a sat nav should the campsite database only show a latitude and longitude ?

Maybe that is a different question for a different poll :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Zebedee

Yes, but I don't trust the little swine when we get near the destination. 8O 

Dunno why it's so keen on goat tracks and alleyways, but it usually manages to find at least one when we are nearly "there"!!

From A to nearly B it's fine. For the last bit I would rather rely on Mrs Zeb's navigation. 8O I quite enjoy surprises!! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## C7KEN

I have TT on two PDA's, A garmin hand held unit and a pioneer Avic system which is the ultimate system I think. I use the PDA's either with a Navman bluetooth transmitter or with the garmin handheld linked by cable. However TT is very much secondary now I have the Avic. I also use memory map to decide exactly which route option I want to take. Dont use a paper map, dont want a paper map and have not used one for the last 15 years. I find the pioneer very accurate even though the maps are by teleatlas. I keep the maps up to date by downloading from the web.


----------



## meavy

*Satnav and iPhone and do I need Autoroute*

We've just got a Garmin Nuvi 265 WT and it's great. Much better than the old TomTom. I'm sure we don't use all the facilities on it, but it works. We haven't tried it abroad yet.

Definitely wouldn't be without the hard copy maps though

The iPhone is great for finding National Trust Properties with the GPS

And that's about it.

BUT I've been doing research around the site and found these downloads with Pins for Autoroute. So I googled Autoroute and it looks to be useful. Mostly if I could use it with a laptop offline abroad?

Or in the UK with the campsite directory on this website preloaded via USB.

How do all these gizmos 'talk' together?
I'm trying to keep it simple as it's so good to get away from computers/phones on the road.


----------



## peedee

I use Navigator 10 from >Map Factor< running on a PDA, with a bluetooth GPS. You get so much more for your money, its much better than TT and cheaper to keep updated. However I still carry maps and like to check out the route on them and sometime will dictate the route on the sat nav by creating way points. The best thing about sat navs is they take away some of the strain and anxiety of driving in strange places and you are never lost. I would never want to be without it even when driving over routes I know.

peedee

ps also see >this thread< for further information.


----------



## Stanner

As someone who started their working life as a cartographer I love maps but hate using them "on the move" they are things to enjoy at leisure planning and later retracing journeys.

As for satnavs they are easier to use and within limits accurate - well as accurate as the maps supplied to them. That's where the problems start.:roll:


----------



## tonyt

As a solo traveller I find my satnav invaluable.

However, I invariably work out a rough route on a paper map beforehand (and then usually go in a totally different direction!)  

I find the most useful task for a satnav is to get me out of somewhere rather than to somewhere.
I frequently find myself sucked into a town, just following traffic and what signs I see - and having parked up in a spot it's nice to know that when I've done my sightseeing, my lady navigator knows exactly where I am and exactly how to get me out of town - for that alone, it's my top accessory.


----------



## Hobbyfan

Where a sat nav is really handy is when you go off course for whatever reason.

You can often find yourself in the streets of strange town, here or abroad and of course many town centres don't have good sign posting.

The sat nav will usually guide you out of trouble as long as you're sensible and don't go down any alleys six inches wider than your 'van.

I know the UK well and if I were driving to Portsmouth, Dover, Oxford or whatever I don't even need a map, let alone a sat nav, but it's pretty handy for the last few miles to the local destination that you've never been to before.

And for lone drivers they must a Godsend.


----------



## Vennwood

We use GPS most of the time, however I still have maps and plan from them. GPS's are not infallible so I would never follow one blindly. I find the secret of any satnav is having the patience to configure the thing to your thinking and style of routing. Takes some time and several tweaks before you get it right.

I must say having purchased a Snooper Ventura I have been very impressed by its ability to warn me and route me around low bridges, narrow roads - very useful with a 3.5mtr high camper. Even the sharp bend warning can be useful. 

I got tired of our old Garmin that forced me to enter the setup menu whenever we looked in a different book for an Aire or campsite as they all provided co-ordinates in different formatts. The Ventura can take any format directly - the best ever. Wouldn't swap it for any other (except the map update costs) :evil:


----------



## raynipper

Yes, I love my cheap Garmin. It was £134 delivered Garmin 255wt. Has the larger screen for my old eyes and I always have it when venturing further afield than local as it warns of radar and speed traps as well as speed limits. It's always 'boinging' at me for exceeding something. My wife hates it as she has to compete with the voice but if it saves me a fine and points so be it.

Ray.


----------



## trigrem

Use lat lon for aires and campsites, but I write my own Itinerary so that I go the route where I want to go and not where Satnav wants to take me. Avoids those stupid road problems.


----------



## relay

I always used maps to get an idea of whereabouts I'm going (geography was never my strong point), the satnav to get me to the nearest main road to whatever site I'm going to, and then I'd give Ern a list of the roads that looked best on Google street view to actually reach the site. Not sure how I'm going to do it on my own. I'll just have to try to remember the bits I'd have written down for Ern, I suppose. (Unfortunately my memory is on a par with my geography skills ) I have learned to ignore any roads that look like they might turn into cart tracks, but sometimes the CL really is at the end of it! 
-H


----------



## icer

We use a TT930T set to shortest distance + limited speed. very interesting routes it chooses, not ones that I would ordinarily pick.

We have a map open to check where it is taking us, and most times ignore the roads with grass growing up the middle.

Ian


----------



## lifestyle

We always use Tom Tom,incorporated with maps,but mostly rely on sally. 
The only problem we had this summer in France .You know how long and straight the road are,sally was saying - after 800 hundred mtrs go straight ahead,you could see for miles in front of you with no turning . 

Les


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Homer Simpson has never let me down, I would sooner be without my mobile phone than my Sat Nav.


----------



## billym

We never used sat nav. We met so many people who had no idea how they had got where they were and once met a couple who had no idea where they were ( I mean they knew they were in Italy on their way to Rome but that was it. )

Sat Nav stops people from thinking for themselves and paying attention to what is going on around them. Very dangerous way to get when touring in a motorhome.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I always carry sat nav, even if i know where i am going.
Trouble is half way there i forget the original destination :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Alan

Your poll question is "do you use sat nav AND GPS coordinates to ..."

I'd have to answer no. I always use sat nav, and 'andannie' follows on a map just in case something goes awry. However, we very rarely use GPS coordinates to locate a place. One number out of place, either in the printing, in the reading, or the screen prodding, and you can be somewhere very different. I always use addresses / post codes.

Well, nearly always.

Gerald


----------



## litcher

Another lone traveller, so sat nav is invaluable to me. Even more invaluable now that I'm at the stage where I need glasses for reading but can't drive with them on so I can't have a sneaky look at a map at traffic lights.  :lol:

I don't use GPS coordinates though but I answered yes so I guess that cancels Gerald out.

Vvi


----------



## asprn

Alan,

I know I joked about another title elsewhere, but I can't help the fact that I've designed software for many years, and tend towards Boolean Algebra as my friend. :roll:

Asking "Do you use Sat. Nav. and GPS co-ordinates to find destinations" means that BOTH elements have to be true before I can answer yes or no. I use Sat Nav to find destinations, but I never use GPS co-ordinates for that purpose. I can only therefore logically answer No.

Not trying to be difficult - just taking your question at face value. I've not read through the whole thread, but I don't imagine you meant what you said. ??

Dougie.

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie

litcher said:


> I don't use GPS coordinates though but I answered yes so I guess that *cancels Gerald out.*


No it doesn't, Viv - I didn't vote :wink:

I suppose I should vote no, if that is really the question you're asking, Alan, although I suspect many have voted yes anyway, based on the replies in the thread where they've said yes to satnav, but haven't mentioned GPS c/o

Gerald


----------



## spykal

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Alan
> 
> Your poll question is "do you use sat nav AND GPS coordinates to ..."
> 
> I'd have to answer no. I always use sat nav, and 'andannie' follows on a map just in case something goes awry. However, we very rarely use GPS coordinates to locate a place. One number out of place, either in the printing, in the reading, or the screen prodding, and you can be somewhere very different. I always use addresses / post codes.
> 
> Well, nearly always.
> 
> Gerald


Hi Gerald

I think you may be one of the few who read the question and understood it before answering. The whole point of asking the question was do we need an address to find a place.

See my earlier post :
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-901797.html#901797

Mike


----------



## olley

Set the satnav and that's it, haven't used a map in earnest in years.

Olley


----------



## tonyt

asprn said:


> Alan,
> 
> I know I joked about another title elsewhere, but I can't help the fact that I've designed software for many years, and tend towards Boolean Algebra as my friend. :roll:
> 
> Asking "Do you use Sat. Nav. and GPS co-ordinates to find destinations" means that BOTH elements have to be true before I can answer yes or no. I use Sat Nav to find destinations, but I never use GPS co-ordinates for that purpose. I can only therefore logically answer No.
> 
> Not trying to be difficult - just taking your question at face value. I've not read through the whole thread, but I don't imagine you meant what you said. ??
> 
> Dougie.
> 
> Dougie.


There's always one :roll:


----------



## carolgavin

Am notoriously bad at anything involving directions and maps so I have answered yes, cos I use sat nav although I have absolutely no clue what GPS is/are so I don't use them.......... I think. :roll: :roll: 
We also have a map book thing but I canny work that either, its the having to go to other pages on them that confuse me...........honest!


----------



## Rosbotham

So I occasionally use satnav, but haven't ever used GPS co-ords (use postcode or address). What am I supposed to vote?


----------



## midgeteler

Having spent most of my working life as a proffesional driver,I was initiallly skeptical and resistant to Sat Nav use when they first appeared, however I quickly and humbly changed my mind when a collegue loaned me one.
However, as I'me sure many will testify ,they aint purfect by any means, and I would always keep hard copy with me, and would 
never advocate relying solely on them. Sureley part of the "fun" of M/Homing is learning sampling new and varied interesting routes.
I have never updated my T/T, I have often replaced old,out dated maps.

v


----------



## spykal

Rosbotham said:


> So I occasionally use satnav, but haven't ever used GPS co-ords (use postcode or address). What am I supposed to vote?


Vote NO :lol:


----------



## asprn

Rosbotham said:


> So I occasionally use satnav, but haven't ever used GPS co-ords (use postcode or address). What am I supposed to vote?


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-901986.html#901986


----------



## Zebedee

I find Google Maps invaluable for finding the precise GPS coordinates.

The satellite view usually enables you to find the aire, campsite etc and be certain the coords are precisely accurate - which they often are not from POI downloads etc.

The combination of GPS and SatNav is hard to beat - goat tracks and alleyways notwithstanding! 8O  

Dave


----------



## Hobbyfan

It's true that Alan may have been imprecise in his wording of the poll's title, but the title he gave the thread "Sat Nav or no Sat Nav" gave me a clue as to what I think his question is, which is, do we use sat nav or do we not use sat nav?

I use sat nav, so voted 'Yes'.

If he was actually asking if sat nav owners use co-ordinates or not when we use our sat-navs, I think that he'd have framed the thread title rather differently.


----------



## erneboy

The question is "Do you use Sat. Nav. and GPS co-ordinates to find destinations."



Thanks Hobbyfan, I am having difficulty seeing what's unclear about that, Alan.


----------



## bigbazza

I voted Yes but it should have been No because I don't use GPS Co-ordinates :? :? 
I use post codes or addresses.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hobbyfan said:


> do we use sat nav or do we not use sat nav? I use sat nav, so voted 'Yes'.


We should vote on the poll question, rather than anything else. So, in fact, you've voted incorrectly as, I suspect, some or even many others have,

Gerald


----------



## Hobbyfan

geraldandannie said:


> We should vote on the poll question, rather than anything else. So, in fact, you've voted incorrectly as, I suspect, some or even many others have,
> Gerald


Possibly, but in this case I thought that, after reading the title of the thread, that I knew what the author really intended and I suspect that so did the others who've voted 'Yes'.

I mean 'Sat Nav or No Sat Nav' - come on folks!

I think that this forum may need another sub-section 'The MHF Pedants' Club'.


----------



## erneboy

Thank you Dougie, you have hit the nail on the head. 

My question was about both. 

If you have downloaded the info. you use into a Sat. Nav. or computer it will almost certainly be in the form of a spreadsheet using lat/long. That's not what you see but that's what it is, Alan.


----------



## spykal

bigbazza said:


> I voted Yes but it should have been No because I don't use GPS Co-ordinates :? :?
> I use post codes or addresses.


To throw some light on this :-

As far as I know Erneboy created the poll because in another earlier thread discussing the entering of campsites I had said that members using the campsite database may need the address of a campsite when trying to find it and that was why we asked for that information when a site was entered.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-901782.html#901782

Ernmboy's thinking seemed to be that as we all had Sat Navs the address of a campsite was maybe not needed and he would run a poll to see if he was right.

Mike


----------



## Stanner

I don't even know if my satnav will accept lat/long so wouldn't know how to use it if I was provided with it.

I can use lat/long with a map though.

So if the question was about lat/long not just satnav I voted yes instead of no.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hobbyfan said:


> Possibly, but in this case I thought that, after reading the title of the thread, that I knew what the author really intended and I suspect that so did the others who've voted 'Yes'.


You think? If I'm asked a question, I try to answer that question, not what I thought the question poser might have wanted to know :roll:



Hobbyfan said:


> I mean 'Sat Nav or No Sat Nav' - come on folks!


No. Sat nav AND coordinates. Of course the satnav use coordinates, but the question was do *I* use coordinates.



Hobbyfan said:


> I think that this forum may need another sub-section 'The MHF Pedants' Club'.


There's clearly some confusion. It's all about communication.

A better poll might have been a 3-way poll:
* do you use satnav and enter coordinates to select your destination
* do you use satnav but use other information to select the destination
* do you not use satnav at all

Gerald


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We both love maps and are relatively recent converts to Satnav. As a way to try it out I downloaded the TomTom iPhone app in January this year. We were reasonably impressed but it doesn't allow you to input co-ordinates which, from seeing many references to them on here, I felt we ought to be able to do.

Next step was we bought a Garmin 265WT. When I was learning how to use it and putting in Favourites I put some in using co-ordinates, but I'm not sure I've actually used it to go to any of those places.

I have every intention of exploring the possibility of co-ordinates further, especially as we go off to France in September. It was in order to find our way into and out of French towns that we finally decided to buy a SatNav. Maps are great but you don't usually have detailed local maps of many places until you get there. The other reason for our conversion is that I usually navigate but my eyesight is deteriorating and, even using a magnifier I can't read / follow the maps quickly enough when travelling.

Although SatNav has been really useful most of the problems we've had with it has been at the actual destination. When we are nearly at a campsite / CL it doesn't seem to know where the entrance is and we're often taken to the wrong road at the other side of where we want to be. This could be a problem of a postcode not being very precise in rural areas.

How to vote?

I think I'll say Yes, even though I may only have used co-ordinates once or twice, if at all.

This Satnav related near disaster happened in our town, which might explain our initial wariness.

Chris


----------



## Hobbyfan

geraldandannie said:


> Hobbyfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly, but in this case I thought that, after reading the title of the thread, that I knew what the author really intended and I suspect that so did the others who've voted 'Yes'.
> 
> 
> 
> You think? If I'm asked a question, I try to answer that question, not what I thought the question poser might have wanted to know :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbyfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean 'Sat Nav or No Sat Nav' - come on folks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Sat nav AND coordinates. Of course the satnav use coordinates, but the question was do *I* use coordinates.
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbyfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that this forum may need another sub-section 'The MHF Pedants' Club'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's clearly some confusion. It's all about communication.
> 
> A better poll might have been a 3-way poll:
> * do you use satnav and enter coordinates to select your destination
> * do you use satnav but use other information to select the destination
> * do you not use satnav at all
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Getting a bit long winded now for me! I get back to this point - the first thing that a poster usually does when starting a thread is to give it a title.

That I would suggest, is what is uppermost in his mind. Alan wrote 'Sat Nav or No Sat Nav' which to me firmly implies, "Do you use a sat nav or not".

He was then a little imprecise in his poll questions but to me his thrust was quite clear.

Anyway, let's not bang on any more about this! You have your view and I have mine and perhaps Alan will put us out of our misery!

For me the question is when in a situation like this; do we weigh up all the evidence (including the title) or just take the poll question as gospel? 

Come on Alan, what was your intention?


----------



## carol

I am reading this now in mobile version and yet again we find it's shortcomings - no poll viewable

My view was do you have a sat nav or not

The poll came about due to another thread re the campsite database and Alan thought most people had one so thought a poll might give an answer

Carol


----------



## Stanner

I also answered the question I thought the questioner was asking, however it turns out that wasn't the question the questioner was asking, so in fact I answered the question that wasn't asked.

Which question did you answer?


----------



## geraldandannie

Stanner said:


> Which question did you answer?


If you want an answer to that question, maybe you should start a poll :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Hobbyfan

Stanner said:


> I also answered the question I thought the questioner was asking, however it turns out that wasn't the question the questioner was asking, so in fact I answered the question that wasn't asked. Which question did you answer?


That's my cue to go to bed with a nice cup of Horlicks and some aspirin!  

Good night all!


----------



## geraldandannie

Hobbyfan said:


> [That I would suggest, is what is uppermost in his mind. Alan wrote 'Sat Nav or No Sat Nav' which to me firmly implies, "Do you use a sat nav or not"


So why did he add the bit about coordinates in the poll question?



Hobbyfan said:


> For me the question is when in a situation like this; do we weigh up all the evidence (including the title) or just take the poll question as gospel?


You answer the question that's asked. That bit, for me, is simple.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Well, I've answered the question that was asked, and I've answered no.

Strange that there's 8 times as many people using satnavs AND using coordinates as not. Maybe I've been doing it wrong all these years 8O 

Gerald


----------



## Caggsie

I voted yes, I use the postcode, as I don't fully understand how to use my TT, him indoors uses both postcode and them number thingies depending on what info he has to hand. Works really well with the ADAC in Germany for finding stellplatz. So in view of the recent posts am I the only one who voted correctly to the question? 

I would have to say, on original reading of the question I read it as Hobbyfan did, on reading further posts I became aware of the ambiguity. 

Regards

Karen


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

Yes we do use a sat nav. We use it most to find the aires in france using the GPS Co-Ordance. We are never without the latest maps to plot most of the route. We also use the sat nav a lot on the motorbike as it is a waterproof garmin unit. Very good in cities like London.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## loughrigg

I don't recall ever using GPS co-ords in the sat nav, so a definite NO for me.

Mike


----------



## Pollydoodle

I use our sat nav as a guide only - never quite trust it, especially in the van. I always have the map on my lap just to check! :roll: I do love it when we go a different way and the sat nav gets in a tizzy :lol: until it picks us up again


----------



## erneboy

Spykal, Mike is quite correct. The intention was to find out what information is necessary in the Camp Site Database for people to be able to use it.

The poll has shown that a significant minority do require the postal address in order to find sites.

Gerald's suggested questions would provide more information and perhaps he would consider putting a poll together using his questions. 

For those who don't remember Gerald's suggestions, they were:

* do you use satnav and enter coordinates to select your destination
* do you use satnav but use other information to select the destination
* do you not use satnav at all

I think as the information provided by this poll is of limited use, although it has served the purpose I had in mind, it is time to ask the mods to close it, please, Alan.


----------



## Spwt

I don't have a sat nav, so we don't use it.

I like maps, Google hybrid, books, websites and the whole rigmarole of planning a route etc.

It's a big part of the adventure


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Americans. "let's do a system of navigation which our weapons can use in 3 dimensions, we will be able to put a missile through a window and collateral damage will be minimal".

Ok how much will it cost?, " It will be a couple or three billion, we will have to put a ring of satellites in orbit designed by some of the most intelligent scientists in the world and made by some of the most technologically skilled people in the most advance factory's that manufacture this kinds of equipment".

Will it work worldwide?. "Yes".

How are you going to put them in orbit?. "The space shuttle".

Unfortunately one blew up on launch and every body and everything is lost.

Years later.

Hi Americans how is your Global Positioning System working. "Fine why?", would you consider the bloke in the street using it as the airlines and shipping would find it very useful, and just think of all the transport being able to find where they are and get directions to anywhere in the world, just think how much fuel will be saved through out the world by helping folk who are always getting lost and wandering all over the place.

Americans "Ok then but we will only make the accuracy to about a couple of meters instead of a couple of centimeters".

Will it be easy to use for the bloke in the street?. 

Americans. "Absolutely they will only have to tap on a screen and enter a few numbers, nobody will have to learn navigation as in the past, and the small receiver set will even be able to fit in their pocket if they want, and will be able to tell them as near as exactly as is possible on a global scale where they are 24 hours a day 365 days a year."

Thats cool!..

Americans. "If they have an accident or need to report a situation to the emergency authority's they will be able to give their exact position so the emergency authority's can home in to the position they are given from an impartial machine that isn't being traumatized by the situation the humans have found themselves in , all with the minimum of fuss in the shortest time, that will save thousands of lives worldwide".

That sounds good how much will it cost to the bloke in the street. 

Americans. "Hell buddy! it will cost them nothing".

Wow thats very generous!.

And you want to use a map!  :roll: .


----------



## Rasalom

*TomTom is useful but need caution*

If I'm anywhere rural, I have to be careful, otherwise I'm trying to drive my three tonner down goat tracks and over mountains so 'er indoors performs the detailed nagivation whilst tomtom does the basic navigation.


----------



## pippin

The problem with the poll is that it appears to ask two questions in one:

_Do you use Sat. Nav. *and* GPS co-ordinates to find destinations._

Well, I use SatNav but don't have the facility and/or am unable (cos I am thick) to enter GPS co-ordinates for destinations.

Thus I am unable to vote.


----------



## sallytrafic

I only answered yes because I think yesterday for the very first time I used a combination of Google maps and Tom Tom to decide exactly where I was.


----------



## Mikemoss

I've voted no because I don't use Sat Nav and coordinates, and no because I don't use Sat Nav in the motorhome, much preferring to work from a rough itinerary prepared earlier using a map (A41 to so and so, then B33867 to somewhere else etc) which I can prop up on the dashboard (there's a good old fashioned word for you).

But, I have to confess I will use Sat Nav in the car, but only when trying to find somewhere in an unfamiliar city centre.

As others have already said, Sat Navs are far from infallible, or at least my early TomTom certainly is, and can direct you down routes which are often implausible and sometime impassable.

By the way, I can't believe how long this thread has become in response to what to all intents and purposes is a 'yes/no' question!


----------

